

Tell HN: China Unicom hijacking net requests to spam customers - trevelyan

FYI to anyone in China that China Unicom (中国联通) is hijacking browser requests to spam its customers. Requested webpages are stuffed into an iFrame and flash advertisements are loaded in the bottom-right after page-load. This appears to be a new form of spamming, since there isn't much detail about this online. Some more information here in Chinese for the curious:<p>http://jevosun.blogbus.com/logs/75696663.html<p>This is happening to me on maybe 1/300 requests. Which is enough to be noticeable and irritating over time, but not enough to make the ISP's behavior immediately obvious. I only made the connection after seeing the advertising appear on my own website and investigating out of concern my server had been hacked.
======
garply
I live in China and am on China Unicom. Not experiencing this now. This
happened to me ONCE (one page view on a very familiar site, might have been
HN) about half a year ago and I was shocked. But I couldn't repeat it so I
just shrugged it off and forgot about it. Interesting that they're up to it
again. Maybe I got a test run.

~~~
trevelyan
Yeah... it's subtle. I only noticed it because I was on my own site at the
time and (after closing the ad) stopped to wonder why the hell my site was
serving up adverts.

------
maushu
That has been done before, just not exactly that way. Remember AOL?

